# She won't use the igloo anymore....



## PenelopePricklePants (Feb 10, 2012)

My little Penelope use to LOVE her igloo when I first got it for her. She was in it every night borrowed in the cut up pieces of fleece. But she stopped using it about a week ago...

At first I thought she might have pooped and peed in there...since she does it EVERYWHERE else :lol: and she did so I cleaned it out and washed all the fleece pieces...but that didn't seem to work

then I noticed it was really warm inside the igloo so I disconnected the heating pad I have under the cage and only have the CHE light and it says its about 73 degrees in the cage, yet she wont go in the igloo anymore. I've even tried to put her inside of igloo to show her its clean and its not to warm in there but she just walks right back out

Instead she sleeps in the corners of the cage either behind her igloo or on the complete other side of the cage...where there is no heat....I'm getting kinda worried she is getting to cold and might try to hibernate.... 

I'm not sure what to do...I've considered taking the igloo out and replacing it with a hedgie sleeping bag....


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Depending on the size of your cage, you could put a hedgie bag in and leave the igloo in as well. Archimedes has several hiding/sleeping places in his cage, and he seems to enjoy the variety. He used to almost exclusively use the dig box, sleeping under the fleece strips, but for the last week or so he's been preferring his hedgie bag - though it's kind of 50/50 whether he sleeps under it or inside it, haha. He also has a PVC pipe elbow that I've occasionally glimpsed him napping inside of. It could very well be that your hedgehog is just mixing things up a little.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you considered putting an igloo cover over it? The igloo covers can be purchased from Nikki. It may be that she doesn't like the dark.


----------



## PenelopePricklePants (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea I am going to the store today to get her a few more things for her cage so a pvc pipe elbow sounds like a good idea. I never thought about her disliking the dark lol but its very possible now that you mentioned it. Anyways thanks a lot for the help, you guys are awesome.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What did you use to clean the igloo and fleece with?


----------

